# Danish: en, et



## andersxman

Hej, det er jo sådan med os danskere at vi ikke har spor styr på dansk grammatik.. og det samme gælder for mig.. men jeg har da forstået at vi har to køn, som angives eksempelvis med enten "en" eller "et". Jeg mener også at have forstået at det ene af disse to køn er "neutrum". Mit spørgsmål er: hvor mange køn har vi på dansk, og hvad hedder de?


----------



## jonquiliser

Eftersom ingen svarat än, kan jag ju säga hur det är i svenskan i alla fall; troligen är det liknande i danskan. Svenskan har två "kön", utrum och neutrum. Utrum står för "könade" ord, ("en") som i äldre svenska varit indelade i feminina och maskulina (det finns fortfarande denna uppdelning i vissa dialektala varianter, som att kalla klockan "hon"). Neutrum är neutrala ord, "ett". 

Hoppas du förstår fast jag skrivit på svenska...!


----------



## ezi

hei!
dere har to kjønn og det ene heter "felleskjønn" og det andre "neutrum".


----------



## 1234plet

Haha, mange danskere har faktisk ikke styr på grammatikken!  Sjovt, du nævner det. 
Mange typiske fejl, fx.: 
"Hønen ligger et æg."
"Høre lige efter!"
"Han køre." 

Andersxman, det må være sådan nogle fejl, du mener, ikke? Og så komma-fejl.  
Men jeg vidste faktisk ikke det med "neutrum" og "fælleskøn", selvom jeg da godt vidste, at vi havde "en" og "et". Nu blev jeg da det klogere!


----------



## Lingvisten

Der er tre køn-systemer i dansk (dialectalt set). Et vestjydsk system, et østjydsk (det samme som i rigsdansk) og et trekøns-system som er gældende på øerne, vendsyssel og djursland. De officielle køn i dansk er neutrum "et" (intetkøn) og utrum "en" (fælleskøn). Dette system er også gældende i de østjydske dialekter. Det vestjydske system deler alt op i tælleligt og utælleligt. Tællelige størrelser er utrum "en hus" og utællelige er neutrum "noget vand". I ømål er der tre køn. Her findes "neutrum", "maskulinum" og "femininum". maskulinum formen er faldet væk i standard dansk. På fynsk hedder det således_: i kat, _katti (en kat, katten). Før i tiden kunne man _også _bruge _han _og_ hun _henvisende. "tasken hun er her. Sætter du hende ikke på bordet", og om en vej: "jeg skal bare lige over ham". På bornholm kan adjektiver vist endda også stadig udtrykke maskulinum.


----------



## Sepia

Lingvisten said:


> Der er tre køn-systemer i dansk (dialectalt set). Et vestjydsk system, et østjydsk (det samme som i rigsdansk) og et trekøns-system som er gældende på øerne, vendsyssel og djursland. De officielle køn i dansk er neutrum "et" (intetkøn) og utrum "en" (fælleskøn). Dette system er også gældende i de østjydske dialekter. Det vestjydske system deler alt op i tælleligt og utælleligt. Tællelige størrelser er utrum "en hus" og utællelige er neutrum "noget vand". I ømål er der tre køn. Her findes "neutrum", "maskulinum" og "femininum". maskulinum formen er faldet væk i standard dansk. På fynsk hedder det således_: i kat, _katti (en kat, katten). Før i tiden kunne man _også _bruge _han _og_ hun _henvisende. "tasken hun er her. Sætter du hende ikke på bordet", og om en vej: "jeg skal bare lige over ham". På bornholm kan adjektiver vist endda også stadig udtrykke maskulinum.




Wow! Godt gaaet!


----------



## Lingvisten

det skal selvfølgelig siges, at de dialektale forskelle er meget sjældent hørt, da de danske dialekter er på vej til at forsvinde.


----------



## Sepia

Lingvisten said:


> det skal selvfølgelig siges, at de dialektale forskelle er meget sjældent hørt, da de danske dialekter er på vej til at forsvinde.



Det kan jeg taenke mig - kender du personligt folk, som taler oe-dialekterne som oven beskrevet? Og hvis ja, hvor gamle er de?


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Sepia said:


> Det kan jeg taenke mig - kender du personligt folk, som taler oe-dialekterne som oven beskrevet? Og hvis ja, hvor gamle er de?


 
I Jylland er det relativt normalt at visse (ældre) mennesker især fra de mere vestlige egne til tider bytter rundt på kønnene og siger f.eks. "en hus" hvilket alle jo ved er forkert  Jeg går ud fra at det udspringer af de dialekter lingvisten omtalte... Men jeg har sgu aldrig hørt nogen (eller hørt om nogen) sige "i kat" 

Men hvad med den sønderjysk/vestjyske 'æ'-form? Altså den hvor hvor man siger "æ hus" (huset) og "jen hus" (et hus). Med denne dialekt arbejder man vel egentlig kun med et køn "æ/jen" og jeg vil da mene at det stadig er relativt udbredt at tale sådan, i hvert fald i Sønderjylland. Jeg ved ikke meget om det, men hvis der skal tales kønsforvirring indenfor danske dialekter er det da i hvert fald et relevant punkt (sammen med bornholmsk).


----------



## Lingvisten

Jeg kender desværre ikke personligt folk der taler ø-mål. De er meget sværre at finde nu til dags. Ifølge min kone, som er fra Nordsjælland, skulle fiskerne i Gilleleje, selv dem som er i trediverne, stadig tale med dialekt. Dialekterne på Sjælland er meget sværre at opstøve, da uddøen af sjællandske dialekter er gået meget stærkt. Jeg tror, at Sydsjælland, Stevns og Nordvestsjælland er steder hvor du stadig ville kunne finde mere "aktive" dialekter. Ø-målene på Fyn, de sydfynske øer, Lolland og især Bornholm er i mindre grad forsvundet. Jeg tror det er på Bornholm at du finder den mest levende og modstandsdygtige dialekt. Du kan høre dialekterne her:

dialekt.dk/dialekter/lyt_til_dialekt/

Dem der indtaler her, er dog alle født omkring 1900, altså meget gamle. jeg har set i fjernsynet en Lollæk i 50'erne tale med en meget bred lollandsk dialekt. Men jeg har ikke, som man kan med thybomål, sønderjydsk og bornholmsk, set nogen unge der taler med sjællandsk dialekt.
Jeg har desværre alt det før skrevne fra anden kilde, har ikke gjort så meget feltarbejde selv


----------



## Lingvisten

jeg tror den vestlige sønderjydsk går ind under vestjydsk køn. "jen hus" = "en hus" (noget tælleligt) er dog ingen autoritet på det område  man kan selvfølgelig ikke sætte "et" foran noget utælleligt og derfor kan "et" ikke bruges i praksis der. Så står man tilbage med "en" som det eneste. Er der ingen, der taler sønderjydsk, som kan oplyse os?


----------



## Sepia

Andreas_Jensen said:


> I Jylland er det relativt normalt at visse (ældre) mennesker især fra de mere vestlige egne til tider bytter rundt på kønnene og siger f.eks. "en hus" hvilket alle jo ved er forkert  Jeg går ud fra at det udspringer af de dialekter lingvisten omtalte... Men jeg har sgu aldrig hørt nogen (eller hørt om nogen) sige "i kat"
> 
> Men hvad med den sønderjysk/vestjyske 'æ'-form? Altså den hvor hvor man siger "æ hus" (huset) og "jen hus" (et hus). Med denne dialekt arbejder man vel egentlig kun med et køn "æ/jen" og jeg vil da mene at det stadig er relativt udbredt at tale sådan, i hvert fald i Sønderjylland. Jeg ved ikke meget om det, men hvis der skal tales kønsforvirring indenfor danske dialekter er det da i hvert fald et relevant punkt (sammen med bornholmsk).



Egentlig var jeg ude efter de naevnte oe-dialekter med et helt andet genus system. Godt nok er der smeltet den del polaris, men Jylland er dog stadig en halvoe.

Det er stemmer ogsaa med min erfaring, at soenderjysk/vestjysk over hele linien kun har et genus. Jeg tipper at der er to grunde til at proportionalt set flere mennesker taler saadan end i mange andre regioner: Dialekten er for mange andre saa uforstaaelig at man skifter bevidst mellem dialekt og standardsprog. Det formindsker chancen for at dialekten gradvist udvikler sig i retning af standardsproget. En anden vaesentlig faktor er at folk af den generation, der ikke har faaet spoleret dialekten gennem skolesystemet (fordi de overhovedet ikke talte dansk i skolen) har vaeret talrigt repraesenteret til langt op i firserne.


----------



## Lingvisten

Interessant iagttagelse. Det lyder meget muligt at en af grundene til, at sjællandske dialekter forsvinder hurtigere, kunne være fordi de flyder sammen med standardsprog, grundet deres større lighed, og ikke bliver opdelt i to sfærer, en dialektsfære og en standardsfære, som i vest- og sønderjylland.


----------



## Sepia

"Synnejysk" er aabenbart ikke helt doedt endnu


http://www.synnejysk.dk/


----------



## Lingvisten

Her er en fynsk vise. Læg mærke til den bestemte form "bækki" og "bø'eskovi" (som det førnævnte katti). nyd den 

Fo' ajle di små blomster dæ' dov æ' te' i år,
å fovle, de æ' ette te' å se'e,
så fin å frisk å faver som bø'eskovi står,
dæ'te hàr je' ajler før set le'e;
o hvo' jé ve'er ø'et hen, jé ser så sære tej,
de løvter så fo'u'erle' her e'e i mit sej.
Je mærker i år,
i Danmark æ' de' vår, -
de løvter så fo'u'erle' her e'e i mit sej;
naturen æ' fo'a're, e'er je' ha' vårren blej.

Om mo'eni da flø'er di fovle u' me' saj,
som om di fo' nattero vil' takke;
å går je' ner ve' bækki en avtenstun' igaj,
da æ' de', som bøllerne ku' snakke,
så hvisker de' så sælsom' i ellekrattets løv,
hver lille blomst hun nikker mildt o se'er te mej "tøv".
Je mærker i år,
i Danmark æ' de' vår, -
hver lille blomst hun nikker mildt o se'er te mej "tøv".
naturen æ' fo'a're, e'er je' ha' vårren døv.

Å folkets lyv æ' heller knap, som de' plejer von,
de' sky'er blomst i mannen simpel hytte;
å vil I I bare vente inå et lille ko'n,
så bliver bo'i là'ets bedste støtte.
Di gamle folkeviser, dæ' ha' lydt ve' kamp å lej,
de' æ' som fovletoner, je' ka' høre på mi' vej.
Je mærker i år,
i Danmark æ' de' vår, -
de' æ' som fovletoner, je' ka' høre på mi' vej;
de hele æ' fo'a're, e'er å a' de' æ' mej


----------



## Lingvisten

her er et lille eksempel (tror jeg, da jeg ikke forstår alt i denne sang) på det henvisende _hun: "som solen hun gør i maj". _sangen er fra Bornholm:

Lyzte hansa Ansajt då, som soln hon gjorr i maj,
tælla Âuseds Kjærna små nok Stina spode saj.
dikke do å daja, nikke no å naja !
tælla Âuseds Kjærna små nok Stina spode saj.


----------

